# Kurioser Steam Fehler



## Lesso (27. März 2011)

Ich habe seit 3-4 Tagen das Problem, dass mein Steam dauerhaft einen Download anzeigt.
Also mein Taskleistensymbol sieht permanent so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das geht nicht mehr weg.
Probiert habe ich schon:
- Steam geupdated
- Rechner neugestartet
- Demos deinstalliert
- offene Downloads abgeschlossen
- Steam neugestartet

---> ich habe also keine Downloads mehr offen.
Es ist kein dramatischer Fehler aber stört doch.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (27. März 2011)

ich versteh dein Problem nicht so ganz .. als das Steam Icon zeigt einen Download an, obwohl du selbst nichts downloadest ??
Bei mir kam dieses Zeichen nur, wenn sich Steam beim Starten des PC initialisiert hat oder es von selbst ein Update ausgeführt hat bzw. etwas gedownloadet wurde  ?!?
Es gibt ja auch noch diesen Wochenenden-FreePlay-Deal, dass Steam von sich aus ein Spiel zum installieren anbietet, welches aber nur von Freitag bis Sonntag verfügbar ist ...

Beschreibe dein Problem bitte etwas näher und mach ein Screenshot von deinem Desktop mit dem Steamicon ...

LG O_Z


----------



## Lesso (27. März 2011)

Steam startet, das Icon kommt. Das Icon wird grün und bleibt grün.
So wie es in dem Screenshot oben ist, ist es dauerhaft. Obwohl keine Downloads/Updates aktiv sind.
Es bleibt also immer grün.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (27. März 2011)

Lesso schrieb:


> So wie es in dem Screenshot oben ist


 
... der Screenshot ist im php. format kann ich nicht öffnen .... bitte in JPG umwandeln und einfügen 
Grünes Steam Icon  O.K. kenn ich nicht 
wir werden sehen, schau dich mal bei Suchmaschinen nach diesem Problem um ...


----------



## Lesso (27. März 2011)

Jetzt sichtbar?


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (27. März 2011)

Lesso schrieb:


> Jetzt sichtbar?


 
... Ja !!
Ach so ... komisch versteh ich nicht ?!
Versuch mal Steam deinzuinstallieren und neu zu installieren ?!


----------



## Gaschi (21. April 2011)

Ich hatte bis vor 2 minuten das problem auch ^^.... ich bin einfach auf meinen library gegangen und hab das spiel was gelb makiert war (in meinem fall half life) rausgelöscht und jut is ... somit schaut des icon wieder normal aus . hoffe konnte helfen .

Happy Fragging 
Gaschi


----------



## irresponder (25. April 2011)

Hab den Thread hier gerade zufällig durch eine Suchmaschine gefunden.

Unglaublich wie nervig so eine Kleinigkeit sein kann. Bei mir war kein Titel in meinem Gamebrowser gelb/grün markiert, jedoch konnte ich das Problem lösen in dem ich zur Download-Ansicht gewechselt und den "Alle Fortsetzen"-Button gedrückt habe. Die Schaltfläche ist seltsamerweise immer da, mh -- aber eindeutig besser als ein "Immergrünes Task-Icon" 

Gruß


----------



## TheReal (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn nichts mehr hilft, einfach ClientRegistry.blob im Steam Ordner löschen, das ist so eine universelle Lösung für Steam Probleme.


----------

